# Internet teilen

## DSLSHARE

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin über die Googlesuche auf Gentoo gestoßen.

Ich möchte folgendes mit möglichst wenig Zeitaufwand umsetzten.

PC1 mit zwei Netzwerkarten. 

Karte A geht ins Internet

Karte B geht an PC2

Es soll die vorhandene 30 MBit down 2,5 Mbit up Downloadrate über PC1 für PC2 auf max 1Mbit down und 0,2 Mbit up gedrosselt werden.

Hintergrund ist folgend.

Ich teile mein Internet mit meinen Mieter (Student).

Er versichert mir das er kein Filesharing betreibt, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. Da sich Filesharing ohnehin nur schwer blockieren lässt, will ich fürs erste mal die Wartezeit verlängern und so das Filesharing uninterresant machen.

30 Mbit sind einfach zu verlockend.

Istzustand.

Ich habe einen kleinen AMD Athlon PC mit Debian 64 Bit Server 60GB SSD und 300 GB SATA den ich als Webserver bislang genutzt habe.

Außerdem hab ich mir eine D-Link PCIe Netzwerkkarte gekauft.

Der Plan.

SSD Raus, PCIe Netzwerkkarte rein, Ein neues Linux auf die 300 GB installieren und Traffikbremse aktivieren, fertig. Mehr erstmal nicht.

----------

## bell

Wenn es schnell gehen soll, würde ich was fertiges nehmen. Auf Distrowatch sind einige Distributionen der Kategorie "Firewall" gelistet. IPfire könnte glaube ich alle Deine Anforderungen abdecken und noch mehr. Über Layer-7 Konfiguration kannst Du Filesharing ziemlich sicher verbieten, unabhängig von den benutzten Ports.

Oder Du installierst einfach einen Proxy und erlaubst dem PC2 nur Verbindungen über den Proxy. Damit wären schonmal nur HTTP/FTP Verbindungen möglich.

----------

## Max Steel

Managed Switches haben meist auch eine Art Trafficbegrenzung eingebaut...

DAs Problem daran ist das Netzwerk-verkehr und Internet-Verkehr beides gebremst wird... (nur wichtig wenn Mieter eine kleine "Daten-Partition" mietet ^^)

----------

## DSLSHARE

Wenn so ein Maganged Switch unter 80 Euro zu haben ist gerne und das wär schon viel geld. Aber ich habe in erinnerung das so ein switch eher bei 300€ anfängt.

Ich hab mich mal in die Wiki von Ipfire eingelesen. Evtl. kann man es über QoS regeln. Über Klassen kann man die Ack´s auch noch so einstellen das Sie länger laden. 

Werd ich mal testen. Maximale Bandbreite kann man so nicht direkt einstellen aber vielleicht bekomm ich ne gute Bremse hin.

http://wiki.ipfire.org/_media/de/configuration/services/qos_weg_zu_vorlage2.jpg

http://wiki.ipfire.org/de/configuration/services/qos

----------

## Randy Andy

DSLSHARE,

selbstverständlich ist es mit QoS möglich die Bandbreite zu regeln, so was hab ich schon/zuletzt 2003 mit einem ausrangierten PC und FLi4Lan gemacht.

http://www.fli4l.de/

Wird aber sicher auch mit anderen Lösungen funktionieren.

Die Ack Pakete ausbremsen zu wollen ist aber nicht die feine englische Art, gerade diese sollten eigentlich bevorzugt behandelt werden, damit die Ping und somit die Antwortzeiten gering bleiben, und sich die Verbindung trotz geringer Bandbreite nicht wie zugeschnürt anfühlt.

Die Grundlagen habe ich mir seinerzeit im c't Artikel aus Heft 24/2002, Seite 224 mit dem Titel Verkehrspolizei angeeignet:

http://www.heise.de/ct/ftp/02/24/224/ aber Heute wollen die sicher Kohle was dafür sehen, aber vielleicht hast du ja noch eine alte c't Archiv-CD.

Dann hat's noch etwas Zeit gekostet bis mein komplexes Regelwerk wie gewünscht funktioniert hat, und schon konnte ich den Telekom-Router, der trotz 3er Firmware Updates immer wieder Pufferüberläufe bekam bis die Verbindung resettet werden musste, in die Tonne treten.

Der Fli4Lan Router tat ca. 4 Jahre treu Dienste und fristet Heute sein Dasein im dunklen Keller.

Also, viel Erfolg dann von meiner Seite beim Bandbreiten-Management mit Qos, aus dem ich, aktuelle Kenntnisse betreffend mangels Bedarf, seit Jahren raus bin.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Vorweg, das geht eigentlich mit jedem normalen Linux. Ganz einfach ist es wenn du eine ganze Karte "bremsen" möchtest, das ist die schnellste Lösung.

Kompliziert wird es wenn du über eine Karte verschiedene IP-Adressen bedienst und diese entsprechend Filtern möchtest, weil du sie unterschiedlich behandeln willst. Dann müssen entsprechende Pakete markiert werden und und und. Also je weiter du im OSI-Layer nach oben Klettest, je aufwendiger/komplexer wird die Konfiguration. Zudem könnte dein Mitbewohner dann einfach Tunnel graben oder vielleicht eine andere IP-Adresse verwenden. Oder vielleicht sogar einfach IPv6 benutzen. 

Schau mal in dieses Howto - advance linux routeing, denn im Prinzip werden (fast) alle deine Wünsche mit iproute2 bedient. Bis auf ein paar ausnahmen, die nun mal technischen Ursprung haben. Also ab Kapitel 9 geht es um "Queueing Disciplines for Bandwidth Management".

Bequem und schnell (eingerichtet), ist wohl wirklich so eine Fertiglösung per Router/Firewall-Distribution.

----------

